# JKI Soap Review



## skiajl6297 (May 25, 2013)

First off, let me thank Chuck239 who donated soap to my purchase when I bought his used Blazen 240. The soap was a gift, and I wanted to make sure other members know how functional of a gift it was. The soap sold by Japanese Knife Imports is awesome. The description on the website mentions the natural pumice that is included in the soap, and honestly, it does the work you need. If you have ever spent an afternoon working on knives, and your hands are black or gray, this soap works wonders. It is abrasive enough to remove most metal and mud, and it smells nice too. I have been learning to sharpen, and have spent far too many hours taking metal off of one of Son's old Dexter 12" chefs knife. Afterward, I actually look forward to using the JKI soap - it removes the swarf, cleans my hands, cleans under my nails, and leaves my hands smelling like something other than carbon metal scrapings. Chuck - thanks for sending it along - it has been put to good use. If anyone wants to know how to maintain a decent set of hands after a few hours of whetstones, look no further.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 25, 2013)

it's definitely very good soap!


----------



## El Pescador (May 25, 2013)

Love that soap. Smells good too.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 25, 2013)

The first rule of fight club is...


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2013)

thanks guys... glad you enjoy it... i use mine every day too


----------



## swarth (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you know when you might have more in stock?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 26, 2013)

i have to have it made


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 26, 2013)

JBroida said:


> i have to have it made



Build it and they will come........


----------



## JBroida (Aug 26, 2013)

lol... i just called the company... i think we can start on having the soap made again tomorrow, but it takes a bit of time to make the soap the way we like it. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## mzer (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the exact type of pumice the soap is made from, and what is the micron size of the grits?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 26, 2013)

He's serious Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2013)

as of this morning, the soap is being made... the person making it had a great idea for a name for it that i think we might go with... "knife sharpeners revenge"

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 27, 2013)

I like it! Will you be offering oversized blocks of this soap? ;-)


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 27, 2013)

Should not limit your target customers to only hand sharpeners and their friends and family. Need to pick something that will possibly get more of an audience. Believe it or not as much as this forum loves knives there are other forums about soaps.


----------



## Matus (Aug 27, 2013)

How long should we soak it before use - or is it splash & go? :clown:

Seriously - glad to hear it is coming soon - my hands and nails still tell that I was sharpening 2 days ago.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2013)

haha... i'm totally ok with this being just for knifenuts... its just a fun side project for me


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 27, 2013)

Names are certainly not always limiting. Just look at "udder cream." if millions of people are willing to rub that on their hands(and I don't even want to know what else), I could see soap-nuts being excited by "a special soap that this weird cult of people uses to remove exotic steel and rare minerals from their scar and callous covered hands after performing their dark rituals... "


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 27, 2013)

mzer said:


> What is the exact type of pumice the soap is made from, and what is the micron size of the grits?



Hilarious

yeah my hands are a mess and I can't cut my nails any shorter


----------

